# Local Craigs list Splitter for Sale



## Kenster (May 15, 2011)

What do you think about the following?  Would this be a good deal or am I better off spending another $150 or $200 and getting a new one?


http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/2380790514.html

*Huskee Log Splitter 25-ton - Honda 5.5 HP Motor

4 years old

No commercial use

Runs great - self contained - can pull behind vehicle.

You can set it up to split wood sitting or standing.

*


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 15, 2011)

He is asking a premium for something that doesn't look like it has been under a roof since it left the factory. I don't think I'd pay more than 6 or 7 with the current price of a new 22.


----------



## yooperdave (May 15, 2011)

first appearances are it looks rough.  maybe it works great, though.  probably was stored outside without a cover???
there was a splitter for sale locally (2 hrs away) that looked new condition and was asking $800.  was a yard machine 25 or 27 ton vert/horz....but someone got it before me


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 15, 2011)

Stored outside, uncovered. Fair amount of surface rust. Pressure and return lines looked slightly "grayed"- UV degradation. From being stored uncovered, outside. I'd pass at the asking price, maybe $500 to account for the fluid swap you'll need to do, and possible new lines. Just my .02


----------



## Kenster (May 15, 2011)

Here's another one.  Now this guy must be crazy.  $1000 for a used Husky.  TSC is running these for $1000 right now.  

http://waco.craigslist.org/tls/2356965531.html

And this one for $75!!

http://austin.craigslist.org/atq/2377995001.html


----------



## Kenster (May 15, 2011)

However.... maybe this makes more sense for me.  Rent it for $50 a day or $75 weekend.

http://houston.craigslist.org/for/2367976762.html


----------



## HeatsTwice (May 15, 2011)

I'd pass. Wood burning season is almost over. People will be unloading splitters from now until September. I waited  like this and got a great deal on a used 25 ton Speeco for $435 which was in far better shape than that.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 16, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> However.... maybe this makes more sense for me.  Rent it for $50 a day or $75 weekend.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/for/2367976762.html


Kenster, how much wood do you want to split? (thanks BB)


----------



## smokinj (May 16, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> He is asking a premium for something that doesn't look like it has been under a roof since it left the factory. I don't think I'd pay more than 6 or 7 with the current price of a new 22.



Agree but it is a 25 ton and a honda. Be worth offering that 6-7 for sure. Mine has always started in one pull. If it does not its out of gas.


----------



## DexterDay (May 16, 2011)

Tell him $600 is all you got. Always haggle... Everyone has wiggle room.  .  . Make sure he knows that you got to do a Hyd. fluid and filter swap, Oil change, and pack the wheel bearings in grease. Among a few other things (sharpen wedge, possible new hyd line, etc). So if you can get it for $600-$700. It wouldnt be to bad a deal. Half the price of new. A couple dollars in paint and oil, she would be Brand New "Again".


----------



## Kenster (May 16, 2011)

Given the choice.... Honda over Briggs and Stratton, right?


----------



## bfunk13 (May 16, 2011)

I am always amazed at people who would buy such a machine and not even throw a $20 tarp over it. 
I might offer $500 for it. Depending how the engine runs. 

That $50 a day for the I&O isnt bad at all.
Depending on how much you plan to split every year. 
If you are ready to go and have some help, a guy can split a lot of wood in a weekend if he gets at it.


----------



## Kenster (May 16, 2011)

I've got about two cords to split right now.  I could have a lot more ready to split, plus some help, if I decided to rent one for the weekend.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 16, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> And this one for $75!!
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/atq/2377995001.html



A 71 Cutlass or 71 anything for that matter is pretty rare around here.  I'd have to wait and make sure they were done spreading salt for the year and only split on a Saturday night.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Agree but it is a 25 ton and a honda. Be worth offering that 6-7 for sure. Mine has always started in one pull.



That's my thinking as well.  Both are nice upgrades from the 22 if the price is right.  From a utility standpoint, sitting outside makes no difference to me until the eventual hydraulic shower.  My splitter sits outside year round, just not in Houston, not in full sun and in a high dry spot.


----------



## muncybob (May 16, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I've got about two cords to split right now.  I could have a lot more ready to split, plus some help, if I decided to rent one for the weekend.



I had fully intended to just rent a splitter for a couple days in the spring and fall if needed but, after the second rental session I realized that I was really busting my butt to make every minute of the time I had that machine count....which wears down an ole man like me at the end of the day.

Recently bought the TSC Huskee and now I split at any pace I want....if the splitting starts to feel like a chore I just shut her down and come back a day or 2 later....much nicer! I was holding out for a decent used unit but as you have found people want almsot as much as new! As mentioned, TSC has the 22 ton for $999 and I'm guessing you won't find a splitter that size for less these days???


----------



## wkpoor (May 17, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> What do you think about the following?  Would this be a good deal or am I better off spending another $150 or $200 and getting a new one?
> 
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/2380790514.html
> ...


Its a no brainer to pass that one up. For a 150 more the piece of mind and some warranty trumps that all to hell and back.


----------



## Thistle (May 17, 2011)

Being it been stored outside uncovered for quite a while,if it was maybe 1/3rd or 1/2 the price of new than I might consider it.Otherwise no,its too close to a new machine with full warranty etc.


----------

